# ROKAR Hobby shop demonstrator



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone.
My son just found this that he got at a show in the late 80's. It is a small oval of track mounted on a landscaped baord with the 2 controllers, power pack and couple cardboard buildings. It is a ROKAR item and says its a demonstrator set. It is still in the shipping box too. There were no cars however. It still works - we tried some cars on it. He was just wondering if anyone knew if this was worth something and if so approx how much? 
Thanks, Steve


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Photos?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've seen them on eBay from time to time. They seem to pop up in my continuing search for Micro Machines slot track. They always fetched more than I was willing to bid, but I don't remember the specific price range.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

scooke123 said:


> Hi everyone.
> My son just found this that he got at a show in the late 80's. It is a small oval of track mounted on a landscaped baord with the 2 controllers, power pack and couple cardboard buildings. It is a ROKAR item and says its a demonstrator set. It is still in the shipping box too. There were no cars however. It still works - we tried some cars on it. He was just wondering if anyone knew if this was worth something and if so approx how much?
> Thanks, Steve


 
Which version do you have....R/W/B box or other?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely need a pic or two. Sounds like a great find.:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll try to get a couple pictures up later today.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I put 3 pictures of the track in the Photo album under slot cars. See sccoke123 with Rokar Track. I dont know how to put thumbnails here.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Whoops! Try scooke123 not sccoke sorry!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Here is a wierd one I picked up a few years back.
Although not a demonstrator, it is cool with the landscape and pit buildings.
Anyone ever seen one before?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone see the pictures of this track and can give me any info on what it might be worth?
Thanks!!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Here’s one on eBay now...

*ROKAR DEMONSTRATOR SET WITH 2 CARS NOS DEALERS SET ONLY*










__________________


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Superfist - I'll put it on my watch list and see where it goes.
Steve


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Gee.. I wonder who won that Ebay auction?! 

I felt the shipping was too high.. but, maybe just me. Those cars are sweeet!

-Robbie


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea I would think the shipping could be a little lower -at least under $20. I thought it would maybe go higher than that esp with the 2 cars. Unfortunatly the one my son has didnt have the 2 cars with it.


----------

